
Microsoft considers multibillion-dollar overhaul to Redmond campus - nlawalker
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/microsoft/microsoft-is-said-to-weigh-multibillion-campus-revamp/
======
nlawalker
Wanted to specifically point this out:

 _" The potential updates would be aimed at shifting away from private offices
toward the more open-plan work spaces that are favored by today’s technology
companies, said the people."_

